# Length of IBS episodes



## jasonibs9 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm just wondering how long you guys have bouts of IBS for before it clears up? Mine generally lasts about 5 days now with another day or two of abdominal pain like they have been overworked. I've had windows of opportunity yesterday and today where food sounds delicious again so I try to take advantage of that and eat something . This all started on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Sian (Nov 23, 2008)

Anything from four days to about ten with me, I was also talking to a couple of people via YouTube who had had it badly for weeks. It does seem to be different for each person. :|


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Mine was 10 years long. A D-free day was unknown during that time.Mark


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh babe - but look at you know for gawd's sake!!!My IBS is right mild - but I'd say about 2/3 days - bloating and wind and usually after periods of prolonged stress - like my lad's court case earlier this autumn.Sue


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

These days 2-4 hours about 3 times a year.When my IBS was bad it was every single day, I didn't get any time off from it at all for months on end.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorry. Had for 10 years, 6/7 years diarrhea every single day.


----------



## jasonibs9 (Dec 1, 2008)

man , I shouldn't feel bad then if you guys have it that rough... every day for 10 yrs is nuts... 10 DAYS is nuts even! I thought mine long being 5 days plus. See the problem is I don't want to travel with my wife anywhere and cancel all my vacations with her. It really brings her down. I don't blame her because here we look forward to our big trip and then 2 months before the trip arrives I get stressed out about it and me having an ibs episode on the plane flight over there. I think she thinks I cancel on her to be mean but I don't , I cancel because I don't want her to not have a good time . If I'm far away from home I seem to get IBS along with depression from being out of my element.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

So you are going to have to be abit methodical about this - keep a notebook even of what you think triggers these episodes and then hopefully you can go on your hollies having say avoided the triggers a few days' beforehand.Try to see trips like this as an adventure not an ordeal - which you should be able to do if you know whats causing these attacks.Good luck - let us know how you go on. Have a good read on all the threads - plenty folk have turned their lives around by being methodical and proactive with this condition.Sue


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorry to sound so negative. I have still managed to do things, even go on holiday but just need to plan things beforehand. I also had to keep my full time job which was not easy but I did manage. Immodiums really helped me through the tough times and I don't know how I would have managed without them, because they did help me to control the diarrhea. As Sue mentioned there are lots of things on here that have helped people cope with it all. I hope you find something to help you.Claire


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi,No 2 attacks are the same for me. The symptoms always vary but at least one symptom (bloating or chest pain, diarrhoea or constipation) is around continually - and it's been like this for 4 years now (you can read my blog for further info.). Any symptom can last for hours or days or weeks without relief. The worst ones to endure are the ones that are intermittant in nature because you never know when they will return.One possible tip for travelling is to keep, what I call, an emergency clean up kit with you. It consists of a clean pair of underpants and a packet of baby wipes. I usually keep it in a carrier bag in a nook in my car. No, it doesn't stop or cure IBS but it does take a little of the stress away should the worst happen. It means that, if you can't find a public loo in time while out and about, then you can at least cope with the aftermath. It's not pleasant, bt being prepared can prevent a spoiled trip. Plus I'm sure that your partner would not only understand your position, but also admire your resolve not to let IBS take control of your life.Route planning has also worked for me. That is knowing were the public conveniences are situated on your journey.Forward planning is the way!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

My son has been in a non-stop one since Oct. 13th.HORRIBLE... with no end in sight. He is in so much pain everyday, it's just horrible.


----------

